

Ask NH: Pandora stations for hours of programming/focus? - andre

What are some good stations/groups/bands/mixes to set up and listen to on Pandora when trying to focus or development/programming?
======
mr_twj
<http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/album/The_Last_Resort/140466>

------
imp
I ditched Pandora a long time ago for the sixty one:
<http://www.thesixtyone.com/>

I like the moods->remix for when I'm programming.

~~~
andre
nice, I forgot that I had an account with them, created a lot time ago
(11/08). I'll go check them out.

------
3dFlatLander
My Miles Davis station is great for that. The station "Groove Salad" on
soma.fm is also a good one--depending on your tastes, they may have some other
channels that work better for you.

------
bostonvaulter2
I always lime to listen to my Mogwai station. It's nice because it's all
instrumentals with no words.

------
J3L2404
QuickMix of Ratatat and Sound Dimension - All instrumental.

